# Livery aberdeenshire



## pip_dog (13 January 2014)

Hi all

I am moving to Aberdeenshire later on this year, but have 1 horse and 2 mini shetlands i need to find livery for.  Ideally a small, quiet place with good hacking and a school.  I can see a lot of big flashy yards, but we are coming from having our own stables at home, to needing to rent, so don't want to be thrown in with millions of others! Grass livery, with optional stable in winter.  At the moment, they live out, but all 3 come in at night if its really bad and bundle into the same stable!  Any suggestions? Area is flexible, we will be staying with relatives initially while we house hunt.  Ta in advance


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 January 2014)

It might be worth looking at the horsey stuff in Aberdeenshire FB page as a lady on there was advertising today spaces at a small quiet yard at Torphins (NW of Banchory) if that area appeals. 

A lot of the yards around Aberdeen itself are bigger and also many are threatened with closure or disruption from the new bypass to be built. 

Might also be worth considering private yards at folks own places, not all have schools but the hacking would be better and less pressure on grazing etc.


----------



## pip_dog (13 January 2014)

I did see that today actually. And saw on another thread here about the closures. All sounds a bit up in the air for a lot of people seeking livery! A private yard would be perfect. Will just have to keep looking


----------



## cabrach (13 January 2014)

pip_dog said:



			I did see that today actually. And saw on another thread here about the closures. All sounds a bit up in the air for a lot of people seeking livery! A private yard would be perfect. Will just have to keep looking
		
Click to expand...

Hi,  Aberdeenshire is a large county - which area are you looking at ?


----------



## spookypony (13 January 2014)

Try Hillhead, on Countesswells Road. Offers grass livery and DIY. They have a sand school and access to fantastic hacking.


----------



## pip_dog (13 January 2014)

Well initially we will be staying city centre. But suppose Inverurie. Banchory. Be ideal. But willig to travel to the right place. We will be house hunting once we get there


----------



## Overgrown Pony (13 January 2014)

We're putting our house on the market shortly. 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 2 acres of good clean grazing and miles of off-road hacking in a private country estate. Plus its within 10 mins drive of 4 of the big equestrian centres. It's between Newmachar and Oldmeldrum. 5 mins from Inverurie.


----------



## pip_dog (13 January 2014)

Sounds lovely. But we are first time buyers! Would rent the grazing off you!!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 January 2014)

pip_dog said:



			Well initially we will be staying city centre. But suppose Inverurie. Banchory. Be ideal. But willig to travel to the right place. We will be house hunting once we get there
		
Click to expand...

Inverurie area better for competition venues. Banchory nicer to live and better hacking in the areas round about. We are near Aboyne a bit along from Banchory so let me know if you want any scouting about down our way


----------



## pip_dog (14 January 2014)

Just looking for a small place w


----------



## Spook (14 January 2014)

"Southside" near Inverurie sounds just what you are looking for, they have plenty of hacking, stables if required, large outdoor school and importantly are used to dealing with shetlands too. Very friendly yard.

Are you looking to rent or  ? We live near Insch and could let you know if we hear of anything suitable if we know what you are looking for.


----------



## Spook (14 January 2014)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Inverurie area better for competition venues. Banchory nicer to live and better hacking in the areas round about. We are near Aboyne a bit along from Banchory so let me know if you want any scouting about down our way 

Click to expand...

Oh I don't know?? we are lucky enough to have off road access onto Bennachie and can get all 
over from there, so just depends where in the area a place is


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 January 2014)

Spook said:



			Oh I don't know?? we are lucky enough to have off road access onto Bennachie and can get all 
over from there, so just depends where in the area a place is
		
Click to expand...

True, was just speaking more generally rather than every specific yard.


----------



## pip_dog (14 January 2014)

Last message got cut short haha. Inverurie sounds good. More concerned about a nice little place that is flexible and friendly. As I said. Used to having them on my doorstep so will be a big change!


----------



## cabrach (15 January 2014)

pip_dog said:



			Last message got cut short haha. Inverurie sounds good. More concerned about a nice little place that is flexible and friendly. As I said. Used to having them on my doorstep so will be a big change!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with your move. 
The Press and Journal on a Tuesday features its property section, you may find what you are looking for in there.


----------



## NaughtyNative (30 January 2014)

Overgrown Pony ...Can u tell me what estate agents u r using so that I can have a look at the property details...Thank You


----------



## jakkibag (30 January 2014)

ASPC are the local property selling website and most estate agents advertise the houses on there!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (30 January 2014)

Also look at Strutt and Parker (select Banchory office as the identifier for the search) and also the local agric auction mart sell properties (not just at auction) ANM mart

http://www.anmgroup.co.uk/estates/property-index.php


----------



## MagicMelon (30 January 2014)

jakkibag said:



			ASPC are the local property selling website and most estate agents advertise the houses on there!
		
Click to expand...

ASPC is a very good source, but remember the more upmarket type properties or ones generally with land are often on with the likes of Knight Frank and Strutt & Parker who aren't allowed to advertise on the ASPC (solicitors only). The Inverurie estate agents are Peterkins, Aberdein Considine and Kellas (wouldn't buy anything through them though!) so they will list the most Inverurie properties. Can you tell I used to work in property 

You'll see price differences though OP - Inverurie is expensive due to how close it is to Aberdeen and its a growing town (we love it, our business is there!), but the further you go out the cheaper it gets.  For example, Insch is cheaper to live in/near (I live 10 mins from it) and Huntly is even cheaper.  I think I'm in a pretty good location for competing here, although you do have to get through Aberdeen to get down south for further afield events. The closest livery to me is Faraway Equestrian, a nice little yard with a lovely big nicely surfaced outdoor school.


----------



## pip_dog (28 May 2014)

Hello nice people who replied. Has anyone got anymore offers or ideas. Been quoted 350 for grass livery for my 3. But someone mentioned smaller private livery yards. Does anyone know or have one they would be prepared to rent out grazing?


----------



## NaughtyNative (28 May 2014)

Overgrown pony could I have details of your property thank you .


----------



## NaughtyNative (1 June 2014)

Overgrown Pony can u give me details of the property please, Thank You


----------



## khalswitz (6 June 2014)

Being from Banchory myself I'll put it out there that it's extortionate!!!! You'll pay through the nose for property OR livery in Banchory (most livery yards around here have closed and been sold for housing development over the last ten years anyway and most land here is heavily farmed so livery becomes very expensive as scarce!). I used to livery ten minutes south of Banchory on a private yard but I pay the same in livery now for a stable and use of an indoor school, rubber outdoor, jump field and XC jumps in Aberdeen as I did for full grass livery in Banchory with good hacking and a sand school.


----------

